# Made in USA T w/PKT 50/50



## Applied Logos (Jul 6, 2010)

Looking for T-Shirts Made in USA with pocket in 50/50 WHITE- I have tried Bayside (no white) and a few others. Would love to find it in California. Please tell me if you have found and purchased them before... thank you!


----------

